# [odin][eh09][mesmerize] looking for rooted version with gps fix already applied



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for either a copy of EH09 already rooted with the GPS fix already applied or a copy of CWM that works on the Mesmerize so I can apply the GPS fix. When I use the stock recovery with the GPS fix, I get a file verification error and the install aborts. Any help would be appreicate.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

This doesn't belong in development. Please stop spamming multiple threads. CWM can be found in various places on these forums.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved to discussion area.


----------

